# Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Februar 2009)

*Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008


----------



## pszymanski (27. Februar 2009)

*Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Naja Leute, wenn ihr Babes sehen wollt, dann ab auf die Venus.


----------



## Phil_5 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Schade, schöner Technikkram präsentiert von schönen Frauen war doch immer eine gute Kombi.


----------



## KreuzAss (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



> ... Standschönheiten ...



Mehr aber auch nicht. Wer sich so präsentiert hat ein Vakuum im Kopf und kann meist nicht geradeaus reden ... peinliche, pubertäre Teenager !


----------



## Reigenspieler (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Die Intel-Blauschöpfe waren letztes Jahr ganz nett.


----------



## frEnzy (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Also wenn ich mal auf die CEBIT gehen sollte, dann bestimmt nicht, wegen der Nackedeis dort. Das ist zwar in der Regel schon ganz nett, hilft mir aber auch nicht weiter. Und anfassen darf man die ja eh nicht 

@KreuzAss: Deine Aussage finde ich ganz schön hart. Als wenn alle schönen Frauen dumm wären...


----------



## elakeduck (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

also wenn ich mir so die überschrift durchlese dann kann i mir vorstellen das die ganze pcgh-redaktion schon total in panik is, angst-schweiß fließt das gesicht runter, weils wohl weniger hostessen zubeglotzen gibt


----------



## Nekrodamus (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Dieses ewige Babe-Gehabe ist einfach nur höchst peinlich! Glaubt mir PCGH-Redakteure, das Durchschnittsalter Eurer Leser liegt ganz bestimmt über 13 und die wirklich an knackigen Mädels interessierten Internet-User wissen auch, wie man den Familiy-Filter einzustellen hat.


----------



## PontifexM (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



Nekrodamus schrieb:


> Dieses ewige Babe-Gehabe ist einfach nur höchst peinlich! Glaubt mir PCGH-Redakteure, das Durchschnittsalter Eurer Leser liegt ganz bestimmt über 13 und die wirklich an knackigen Mädels interessierten Internet-User wissen auch, wie man den Familiy-Filter einzustellen hat.



seh ich auch so. . .


----------



## Reigenspieler (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Ich frag mich, was an den Mädels jetzt so schlimm sein soll? Tragen eure Töchter bis zur Zwangsverheiratung auch einen Keuschheitsgürtel? Es wird ja niemand gezwungen auf diese News zu klicken.
Naja, manches finde ich ganz nett, aber bei den Damen im Whirlpool bin ich auch davor gestanden und habe mir gedacht, dass das ein wenig übertrieben ist. Es standen zumindest viele männliche Artgenossen drum rum  .


----------



## SmOOthr3D (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

es ist eigentlich überhaupt nicht peinlich.....
gehört nu mal zu ner messe dazu 
gucken erlaubt anfassen nicht, wie in der ehe


----------



## denox (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Aaaalsoo... das dunkelhaarige Messebabe von Coolermaster hätte ich persönlich nicht verpassen wollen. (Gibts die auch in 1920x1200?) 

Ganz ehrlich, wer beheauptet, dass er nicht gerne hübsche Frauen anschaut, der lügt doch einfach, oder ist schlicht vom anderen Ufer. Weiss echt nicht weshalb ihr immer so nen Aufstand hier probt?!


----------



## frEnzy (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> ... Es standen zumindest viele männliche Artgenossen drum rum  .


Und das ist ja das eigentlich peinliche an der ganzen Situation!! Der Nerd-Mob ist dann völlig überfordert mit dem "sexy" RL

Die Mädels machen das eigentlich schon ganz richtig:
- einfacher, wenn auch möglicherweise anstrengender Job
- gar nicht schlecht bezahlt
- keinerlei Ausbildung nötig
- Nutzung der "gottgegebenen Vorteile" ^^

Und man sieht ja den Erfolg: PCGH verkauft die CEBIT als zweite "Venus" mit etwas anderer "Hardware" und schwupps wollen alle hier auch da hin, obwohl bisher alle meiner CEBIT-Besuche ziemlich langweilig waren 

Da sollte man(n) eigentlich so ehrlich zu sich selbst sein und zur echten Venus gehen. Aus dem Alter sind wir doch eigentlich alle raus, dass wir unsere Vorlieben so verstecken müssten, oder?


----------



## BigBubby (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



denox schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wer beheauptet, dass er nicht gerne hübsche Frauen anschaut, ...


Ich guck mir gerne hübsche Frauen an, aber habe da höchstens 3 Stück von gesehen. Der Rest war naja, mainstream oder eher häßlich (allein die Blonde auf dem Motorrad,... Ja über geschmack läßt sich streiten. Mein Ding ist die nicht). Mehr auch nicht.
Ich habe nichts gegen Masse-Babes bilder, aber lieber 20 ausgesuchte, als 5 News mit 200+ Bildern, wo man 9 von 10 wegschmeißen kann...

PCGH bitte diese Cebit Qualität statt Quantität


@KreuzAss
Dumm bezeichnen meißt Leute andere nur, wenn sie es selber sind und es vertuschen wollen. IdR sind die Hostessen Studentinnen, die kurz was nebenbei verdienen wollen und wenn man mal von Lehramt absieht, haben die meißt schon ein bischen was drauf...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



denox schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wer beheauptet, dass er nicht gerne hübsche Frauen anschaut, der lügt doch einfach, oder ist schlicht vom anderen Ufer. Weiss echt nicht weshalb ihr immer so nen Aufstand hier probt?!


Genau meine Meinung. Messe und Babes gehören immer zusammen.
Oder wollt Ihr das die Technik von 80 Jährigen Omas präsentiert wird?
Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Gast20150401 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Seriöser brauchts net zu werden,wichtig wäre es,das die Anbieter Qualität zeigen und nicht irgendeinen Kitsch.. Die Messebabes gehören wohl einfach nun mal dazu.Hat sich so eingebürgert.Obwohl,schöne Girls sind rar gesät.


----------



## PontifexM (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

um eine ansammlung von der männlichen spezies bedarfs in der regel nicht all zu viel...sie waren ja mit dabei


----------



## DaWo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung. Messe und Babes gehören immer zusammen.


 
In Welchem Gesetz steht das? Bei der Cebit geht es um IT. Von mir aus könnte das auch eine 80jährige Oma präsentieren. Hauptsache die Dritten sitzen gut und man versteht alles!

In meinen Augen passt es nicht zusammen, daß sich PCGH sonst immer um "Seriösität" bemüht und sehr oft "Babes-Artikel" bringt. Wirkt irgendwie pubertär...

Wenn ich Fleisch beschauen will, dann bekomme ich das entweder beim Fleischerladen um die Ecke, oder an jedem virtuellem Equivalent der Pornobranche.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

*Bild 2 von 57  

*naja, die meisten sehen ja nicht gerade sooooo toll aus, aber mir egal, es wird ja auch keiner gezwungen sich die bilder anzuschauen. ist doch echt unsinnig hier darüber zu streiten.

und wenn auf der messe babes sind, was ist schon dabei? stören euch die frauen etwa?


----------



## Reigenspieler (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



DaWo schrieb:


> In Welchem Gesetz steht das? Bei der Cebit geht es um IT. Von mir aus könnte das auch eine 80jährige Oma präsentieren. Hauptsache die Dritten sitzen gut und man versteht alles!
> 
> In meinen Augen passt es nicht zusammen, daß sich PCGH sonst immer um "Seriösität" bemüht und sehr oft "Babes-Artikel" bringt. Wirkt irgendwie pubertär...
> 
> Wenn ich Fleisch beschauen will, dann bekomme ich das entweder beim Fleischerladen um die Ecke, oder an jedem virtuellem Equivalent der Pornobranche.


Naja, bei meinem Metzger haben die Babes die Maße 104 105 104 ^^ aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich ja streiten  .
Ne im Ernst, du brauchst ja nich auf den Artikel zu klicken. Ignorieren hilft auch.


Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> naja, die meisten sehen ja nicht gerade sooooo toll aus, aber mir egal, es wird ja auch keiner gezwungen sich die bilder anzuschauen. ist doch echt unsinnig hier darüber zu streiten.


japp


----------



## Rollora (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

die Wirtschaftskrise gemessen an den Babes  geil.
Ich muss um coole Babes zu sehen eh bloß oben auf der Hauptseite(pcgh.de) auf "Service" klicken (macht das mal ^^), dann kommen zuerst die Babes. Cooler Service. Wers mal wirklich braucht, das richtige "Service" ist ganz unten auf der Seite zu erreichen.


----------



## NCC-1701 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Oh hier wollen wieder mal einige ganz erwachsen tun und dann sind sie die Ersten bei denen die Zunge beim Anblick der Mädels am Boden schleift. Tut doch nicht so. Technik kann man eben gut mit Mädels präsentieren. Ist bei Automessen ja auch nicht anders. Oder seid ihr alle vom anderen Ufer?! Bin dieses Jahr auch auf der Cebit. Klar steht die Technik im Vordergrund aber die Mädels bringen eben etwas würze dazu.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich muss um coole Babes zu sehen eh bloß oben auf der Seite auf "Service" klicken (macht das mal ^^), dann kommen zuerst die Babes. Cooler Service. Wers mal wirklich braucht, das richtige "Service" ist ganz unten auf der Seite zu erreichen.



Aha... also ich seh da nur Thilo, Carsten, Raffael und Co... 
... aber wie schon gesagt wurde: Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden!


----------



## Rollora (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Aha... also ich seh da nur Thilo, Carsten, Raffael und Co...
> ... aber wie schon gesagt wurde: Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden!


geh auf der Hauptseite http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,0000 oben auf Service... omfg
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,060206/Service


----------



## Chemenu (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



Rollora schrieb:


> geh auf der Hauptseite News, Tests, Downloads zu Hardware und PC Games ? PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE oben auf Service... omfg



Dieser nicht ganz unwichtige Hinweis ändert die Sache natürlich etwas. 

Sehr verwirrend übrigens dass die Links sich ändern obwohl die Navigationsleiste fast identisch ist auf den Seiten.


----------



## Rollora (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Dieser nicht ganz unwichtige Hinweis ändert die Sache natürlich etwas.
> 
> Sehr verwirrend übrigens dass die Links sich ändern obwohl die Navigationsleiste fast identisch ist auf den Seiten.


Ich tippe ja auf einen Bug, denn in der Leiste oben, zeigt sich ja praktisch noch das "service", aber die Adresse führt dann doch auf eben die Rubrik Bilder 
Und sollte es beabsichtigt sein, finde ich es einen guten "Service"  ^^


----------



## frEnzy (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



SilRe schrieb:


> Technik kann man eben gut mit Mädels präsentieren. Ist bei Automessen ja auch nicht anders.


 
Man kann so gut wie alles mit hübschen Frauen bewerben


----------



## freakyd84 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Man kann so gut wie alles mit hübschen Frauen bewerben


So ist es. Sex-Sells sag ich da nur. Produktwerbung + hübsche, leichtbekleidete Frau =


----------



## Namaker (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Oder wollt Ihr das die Technik von 80 Jährigen Omas präsentiert wird?


Ohh, das turnt mich gerade voll an 
"Denn seh ich schneeweißes Haar, ja, dann lauf ich Gefahr,
mich vor Liebe und Sehnsucht fast zu vergessen.
Denn in dieser unseren Welt, wo Schönheit und Jugend nur zählt
bin ich auf die Liebe greiser Frauen versessen - je älter, je besser!"


----------



## Azrael Gamer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Die sollten mal nicht mit WENIGER, sondern MEHR  Messebabes werben


----------



## franky-666 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Wegen den hübschen, leichtbekleideten Frauen geben wir Männer halt gerne mal mehr geld aus......oder etwa nicht!!


----------



## HolySh!t (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



Azrael Gamer schrieb:


> Die sollten mal nicht mit WENIGER, sondern MEHR  Messebabes werben


jo..weniger besucher werdenn dadurch net kommen xDDD


----------



## theLamer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



> Finden Sie, dass die Cebit 2009 seriöser werden sollte? Nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion.


Nö... ich weiß ja, welche HW gut ist und welche nicht 
Da können die Girls noch so schön sein 

Bin aber auch dafür, dass mehr Babes da sind, dann hat man immerhin auch was zum Schauen


----------



## guna7 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



franky-666 schrieb:


> Wegen den hübschen, leichtbekleideten Frauen geben wir Männer halt gerne mal mehr geld aus......oder etwa nicht!!


Nö! Konzentriert euch lieber auf die Hardware!


----------



## majorguns (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Mehr Messebabes FTW!!! Hardware kann man noch genug gucken aber mann muss ja auch mal etwas abwechslung haben


----------



## moehre (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

mehr, mehr, mehr, Ich will MEHR!!!

Jetzt mal ehrlich, noch weniger, dann sind ja fast gar keine Babes mehr da!


----------



## guna7 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Seid ihr alle notgeil, oder was?


----------



## boss3D (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



majorguns schrieb:


> Mehr Messebabes FTW!!! Hardware kann man noch genug gucken aber mann muss ja auch mal etwas abwechslung haben


Dem stimme ich zu 100 % zu! Ich komme zwar nicht zur Cebit, aber alleine schon wegen der Bilder, die dann wieder hier und auf PCGH zu finden sein werden, soll es mindestens genau so viele Babes geben, wie im Vorjahr ... 


guna7 schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle notgeil, oder was?


Nö, wir sind einfach nur Männer, die wissen, was gut zusammenpasst.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DaWo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



Namaker schrieb:


> Ohh, das turnt mich gerade voll an
> "Denn seh ich schneeweißes Haar, ja, dann lauf ich Gefahr,
> mich vor Liebe und Sehnsucht fast zu vergessen.
> Denn in dieser unseren Welt, wo Schönheit und Jugend nur zählt
> bin ich auf die Liebe greiser Frauen versessen - je älter, je besser!"


 

Du Bestie in Menschengestalt!! 



franky-666 schrieb:


> Wegen den hübschen, leichtbekleideten Frauen geben wir Männer halt gerne mal mehr geld aus......oder etwa nicht!!


 
Die Babes sorgen dafür, daß die Hardware ihren Namen auch wirklich verdient. Hüstel...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

An bestimmten Ecken wird nun mal der Gürtel enger geschnallt. Gibt das der Messe deswegen einen harten Knacks? Ich finde nicht, solange hier und dort noch vernünftige und vor allem ansprechende Präsentationen stattfinden sowie die Vielzahl an verschiedener neuer Technik nicht zu kurz kommt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Ich finde Massebabes erfüllen ihren sinn sehr gut, naja ok aber im prinzip finde ich sie jetzt nicht so doll, da sie eh nicht in meinem alter sind
Ich würde auch ohne auskommen, dann hätte man wenigstens mehr Platz


----------



## Pommes (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Ohja, die Babes waren 2008 echt der Hammer 
Ich check immer noch nicht wozu dieses kleine schwarze Ding (1/2 Plastik,1/2 Schaumstoff) vom Mushkin-Stand gut sein sollte


----------



## clemi14 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Die eine mit dem Schicken Coolermaster Kleid is echt hübsch!


----------



## xxcenturioxx (6. März 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich guck mir gerne hübsche Frauen an, aber habe da höchstens 3 Stück von gesehen. Der Rest war naja, mainstream oder eher häßlich (allein die Blonde auf dem Motorrad,... Ja über geschmack läßt sich streiten. Mein Ding ist die nicht). Mehr auch nicht.
> Ich habe nichts gegen Masse-Babes bilder, aber lieber 20 ausgesuchte, als 5 News mit 200+ Bildern, wo man 9 von 10 wegschmeißen kann...
> 
> wenn man mal von Lehramt absieht, haben die meißt schon ein bischen was drauf...



Also häßlich war keine einzige von denen, und da ste ich siche rnicht alleine da mit meiner Ansicht. Man kanns auch übertreiben..
Solche Aussagen finde ich sehr pubertär..



frEnzy schrieb:


> Man kann so gut wie alles mit hübschen Frauen bewerben


Und da sist gut so.. 



guna7 schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle notgeil, oder was?



Wir sind Männer, und wir natürlich ständig geil..^^
Wusstest du das noch nicht? 

Von mir aus gerne MEHR Messebabes, die werten  die Bilder optisch immer stark auf..


----------



## BigBubby (6. März 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Also häßlich war keine einzige von denen, und da ste ich siche rnicht alleine da mit meiner Ansicht. Man kanns auch übertreiben..
> Solche Aussagen finde ich sehr pubertär..



Wenn du meinßt, dass ich pubertär bin.

Wenn Frauen rumstehen, um gut auszusehen (Für nichts anderes sind die Messebabes gut, sonst könnte man da auch jemand fachkompetenten hinsetzen), sollte man sie auch nach "model"maßstäben berwerten.
Für meine Nachbarin von nebenan, ok, sehen sie gut aus, für "standschönheiten", sind die meißten eher durchschnitt...


----------



## PontifexM (6. März 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

pubertär ist das es überhaupt zum thema gemacht wird, ob da irgend welche tanten rum stehn oder nicht deshalb ist die ware / messe nicht besser.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (6. März 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Das wiederum find ich pupertär..^^
Warum versucht Mann immer seine Triebe zu verleugnen..
Warum stehen da wohl die Messehostessen..?
Ich finds geil, und ich steh dazu..


----------



## PontifexM (6. März 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

hör mal wenn du selber wie ein fifi sich an jedem hosenbein/rockzipfel reibst ist das dein ding...


----------



## xxcenturioxx (6. März 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

lol..


----------



## the-james-bond (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



pszymanski schrieb:


> Naja Leute, wenn ihr Babes sehen wollt, dann ab auf die Venus.




genau richtig man!!!

man geht doch nicht wegen der Girls hin, sondern der teile wegen 

wenn ich das andere Geschlecht sehen will, geh ich zur enus oder in ne disse oder in nen puff 

rein .


----------



## funky (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Mist, kein Grund wieder hinzufahren


----------



## ole88 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

also ich mag messebabes nich is einfach zu künstlich das ganze, bei nem auto ja ok vielleicht, aber so beim pc und so ne danke. 

kann ganz und gar auf sowas verzichten


----------



## PrimeCool3r (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

So, jetzt möchte ich mich auch mal dazu äußern

In unserem Dialekt würde man dazu sagen: Alles dorr wien Reche! Ich fand es voll extrem. Wenn du mir 1 Messebabe zeigst, was über 55kg wiegt, geb ich dir einen aus. Die waren ja alle total (und für meine Geschmack zu) dünn.

MfG


----------



## -NTB- (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> So, jetzt möchte ich mich auch mal dazu äußern
> 
> In unserem Dialekt würde man dazu sagen: Alles dorr wien Reche! Ich fand es voll extrem. Wenn du mir 1 Messebabe zeigst, was über 55kg wiegt, geb ich dir einen aus. Die waren ja alle total (und für meine Geschmack zu) dünn.
> 
> MfG





wenn 2 so richtig dicke tussen (messebabes) im whirpool wären würden aber alle schreiben wegrennen...naja hersteller versuchen halt über frauen sich zu positionieren, = wer hat die schönsten babes hat die beste hardware!!

ich finde man sollte auto, hardware (pc) und frauen trennen...


----------



## PontifexM (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

stell dir mal vor ,es soll männer geben die stehn auf richtig deftige frauen....und jetzt komm mir nicht das ich auch einer davon wäre oder sonstigen schmonzens.

ich finde es grundsätzlich ! erbärmlich mit solchen nackten tatsachen technik zu bewerben....
das uhrsprünglichste wird regelrecht misshandelt ,unsere sexualität...ich reihe mich nicht ein sorry.


----------



## Agr9550 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Die Intel-Blauschöpfe waren letztes Jahr ganz nett.


 
die von cooler master sah auch ganz nett aus 

btw:
ach frauen werden doch schon seid den 80iger ausgebeutet zu sachen werbung etc 
Siehe motorradbronche da is des alltäglich somit hab ich eigentlich nix dagegen is doch ganz nett sich bissle apetti zuholen auch wenn man wegen anderen sachen anreist  und bei cpu teilen is es ja ned so das die frauen wichtige details verdecken würden da die teile einfach kleiner sind und ned viel zusehen gibt im endeffekt


----------



## JonnyCCC (12. August 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

lustig wenn man ein bequiet hat und die tusse angesprüht wird mit der marke lol


----------



## PontifexM (12. August 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

ja zum todlachen


----------



## Hektor123 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



PontifexM schrieb:


> ich finde es grundsätzlich ! erbärmlich mit solchen nackten tatsachen technik zu bewerben....
> das uhrsprünglichste wird regelrecht misshandelt ,unsere sexualität...ich reihe mich nicht ein sorry.


Schreibt jemand, bei dem das Avatar genau das Gegenteil zeigt...


----------



## PontifexM (18. August 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

ich MUSS mein avatar nicht erklären auch dir nicht !


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (30. August 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*



PontifexM schrieb:


> stell dir mal vor ,es soll männer geben die stehn auf richtig deftige frauen....und jetzt komm mir nicht das ich auch einer davon wäre oder sonstigen schmonzens.
> 
> ich finde es grundsätzlich ! erbärmlich mit solchen nackten tatsachen technik zu bewerben....
> das uhrsprünglichste wird regelrecht misshandelt ,unsere sexualität...ich reihe mich nicht ein sorry.


Ich stimme dir voll zu .


----------



## Bruce112 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Ich versteh das auch nicht was soll das mit den weiber da .

Messebabes 

ist das ein Hardware  Veranstalltung oder ne Peep show .




da war ja so ein in RAzor stand so ne Tantz show.

mit 2 Mädels ,
wenn was gemacht wird dann entweder richtig oder garnicht .


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (30. August 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

Und was ich auch nicht verstehen kannn,wenn so meistens fette Typen die Mädels anmachen,begrabschen oder auch Fotos mit dem Mädels machen wollen(haben woll dann wenigstens das erstemal eine Frau von nähen gesehen und angefasst).Und man sieht denn Mädels die Abscheu (Verachtung ) im Gesicht richtig an.


----------



## assko (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2009: Weniger Messebabes erwartet, Blick zurück auf 2008*

2008 War einfach schöner und das mit den Fotos ist immer Lustig anzusehen^^


----------

